# IBS and Morning Lessons



## blimey o' riley (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

I'm in my last year of school. School really stresses me out and is the main cause of my IBS.

I rarely get IBS on non-school days.

My IBS is worse in the morning, but is almost gone by 12:00 on school days.

I don't eat breakfast or lunch as this disrupts my stomach all day. I have a strong coffee in the morning to get things going, which really helps.

On my new lesson timetable I have alot of morning lessons, which are difficult for me because of symptoms.

How can I manage symptoms on school mornings - before and during school?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohheyitsflower (Aug 25, 2014)

hey,

I just finished my Uni degree and I had this exact same problem. I missed a lot of classes from IBS and leaving my apartment in the morning brought me SO much anxiety.

I pretty much had to cut out coffee (which SUCKS when you are in university) because not only did coffee get things going for me, it wouldnt stop either. 
Depending on how early my classes were, I would wait to eat and drink after them. I know breakfast is the most important meal and all of that crap, but waiting until after class was what helped me! I would usually have a break after my class so I could have some tea/coffee and food, and find a bathroom all before my next class.

Going to school and having IBS is a nightmare. It really is and a lot of people dont get it, so its hard to talk about it. I hope you can find a nice routine to get into and good luck with your schooling


----------



## dineshpkm (Aug 25, 2014)

I go to work everyday with IBS







. I take a herbal formula , Bowel care and I practice Yoga to stretch my muscles. try once..


----------



## erincatherine (Aug 29, 2014)

...


----------



## HaruHaru (Sep 9, 2014)

I have this weird routine that usually helps:
1. cup of warm milk before classses
2. first thig to eat is a croissant or something light, strictly no wholegrain bread

3. eat herbal bonbons like Ricola so my stomach doesnt growl because of hunger

4. eat strictly after classes or it something light or warm again, never ever eat or drink till i am full

wouldn't it be nice if all of us IBS students could have classes together and we would't have to worry so much ... and there would be NO morning classes ever!!!


----------

